
How rich you’d be if you bought Apple stock instead of its products - intrasight
https://thenextweb.com/plugged/2019/06/18/this-is-how-rich-youd-be-if-you-bought-apple-stock-instead-of-its-products/
======
intrasight
I bought an Apple Mac in 1994

Paid $1000

If instead I had bought Apple stock, that would now be 25,200 shares or $4.7
million dollars.

Sad but true.

------
starpilot
How rich you'd be if you bought random amounts of a tech stock a long time ago

